# معرض دبي العالمي للأجهزة الطبية...



## sususordo (24 يناير 2007)

هذا موقع لمعرض دبي للأجهزة الطبية..الذي سوف يقام بمشيئة الله في الفترة من 29/1 إلى 1/2
حيث تشارك فيه أكثر من 60 شركة عالمية...
و مهما تحدثنا لا يغني الكلام عن النظر..
تفضلو هذا الموقع...
http://arabhealthonline.com/
و إن شاء الله يعجبكم...


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،،،

ادعوا جميع المهندسين بالمجئ ومشاهدة احدث التكنولوجيا الطبية والله الموفق

--------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (28 يناير 2007)

*رحله موفقة*

*عليك ان تعبي الجيبة وتروح, خوش شنو هيك روحا بدا كوشه مصاري.*


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (7 فبراير 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## hisham badawi (9 فبراير 2007)

الدنيا حظوظ


----------

